# Real ivy



## Kasper2reds (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all, 
I've been wanted to add some live plants to my indoor redfoot terrarium. I was wanting to add some ivy or English ivy to grow all around the tank to give a luscious jungle look. However I've heard rumors that ivy is toxic to redfoots? Anyone have any knowledge on this subject?

Any suggestions as to what plants are ok to grow in the terrarium for hides and food?


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 26, 2012)

Ivy is poisonous and should not be fed to tortoises. That said, I have it growing in my garden and Joe ignores it.

Personally, I would not have it in a captive space like a terrarium or tortoise table.


----------



## Kasper2reds (Jan 26, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Ivy is poisonous and should not be fed to tortoises. That said, I have it growing in my garden and Joe ignores it.
> 
> Personally, I would not have it in a captive space like a terrarium or tortoise table.



Ok so no bueno on the ivy, any suggestions to somthing similar? I have all fake plants in the terrarium now, I would like to add real ones for look and overall well being for my torts


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 26, 2012)

Given that the choice is between stuff that's poisonous and stuff that will get eaten, you may be better off with fake!

Being edible is something of a problem... you end up with nothing left very quickly!

I'd leave your climbers fake and maybe introduce real edible plants like spider plant or living lettuce that you can easily replace.


----------



## Kasper2reds (Jan 26, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Given that the choice is between stuff that's poisonous and stuff that will get eaten, you may be better off with fake!
> 
> Being edible is something of a problem... you end up with nothing left very quickly!
> 
> I'd leave your climbers fake and maybe introduce real edible plants like spider plant or living lettuce that you can easily replace.



What is a spider plant? I've never heard of such


----------



## Jason M (Jan 26, 2012)

Spider plants are great for tortoises, mine love to hide in them (first pic top right) and it is so easy to grow.
also the living lettuce i use as well, only costs a Â£1 a tray, i put the whole tray in and they eat and rummage about in it. with my two rt the tray will last for about 4 days......not bad for a Â£1. and to top it all it does look quite good


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 31, 2012)

Kasper2reds said:


> JoesMum said:
> 
> 
> > Given that the choice is between stuff that's poisonous and stuff that will get eaten, you may be better off with fake!
> ...


This is it 

The Tortoise Table - Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)


----------



## Kasper2reds (Jan 31, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> This is it
> 
> The Tortoise Table - Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)



Ohh those r cool looking! They survive ok under the heat lamps and everything?


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 31, 2012)

Look at Jason M's post above. He's got them in his table. You do have to remember to water them daily as they dry out quickly in the heat. They're really easy to grow. They throw out a runner and baby plants grow off that, so once you have one (kept out of reach), you have a constant supply of replacement baby plants to use.


----------



## Kasper2reds (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I really like the way they look, and I kno my lil guys will love Hiding/ nibbling on one or 2 of those.. Where's a good place to normally pick one up? I live in the Midwest so not much is blooming right now


----------



## Zamric (Jan 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Spider plants are great for tortoises, mine love to hide in them (first pic top right) and it is so easy to grow.
> also the living lettuce i use as well, only costs a Â£1 a tray, i put the whole tray in and they eat and rummage about in it. with my two rt the tray will last for about 4 days......not bad for a Â£1. and to top it all it does look quite good



I know I said it before, just after your build.... but I LOVE your enclosure!


----------



## Kasper2reds (Feb 1, 2012)

Zamric said:


> I know I said it before, just after your build.... but I LOVE your enclosure!



Thank u so much! I put a lot of work into it, and I feel like I'm always addin more or upgrading Somthjng... I'm just completely obsessed lol


----------



## Zamric (Feb 1, 2012)

"Obsession" is a word OFTEN used by Tortoise owners.... I wonder why????


----------

